# Intros with bonded pairs



## Ninjasinthetrees (May 22, 2013)

I have ended up with two 1 year old girls, Dixie and Delilah, that I rescued. They are currently in quarantine. I was planning on fostering them but it looks like I may end up having to keep them... I didn't really want two more but they are sweet girls and my DH is already attached to them, and with no response to my attempts to find them a home it looks like they will be staying here. My question is about introducing them to Clover and Jasmine. The new girls are about twice the size of them, and Clover and Jasmine are nearly twice the size of Rapunzel, who is almost 4 months. What I am wondering, is how I should do this. Should I introduce both pairs at once, or separate them and let them meet each other one on one, r some other way?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

First I recommend bonding with each rat so that everyone sees you as the undisputed alpha then doing the introductions in a space small enough for you to control but large enough to give everyone room to escape and maneuver with you smack in the middle managing the action hands on as the alpha in charge. 

If any of the girls are under two months old hold off until they are at least reasonably adult.

I cover immersion and immersion introductions in my sticky thread entitled "Immersion - The Guide" at the top of this section. 

Nickel tour, you become everyone's alpha so there's no fight for alpha status, no one fights to the death to be second fiddle. Then as the leader you introduce the new members of your pack to each other and enforce peace and harmony until everyone works out their relationships. Be forewarned this can get pretty wild and crazy. But if all your rats respect and love you, you won't get bit. If you have any doubts bring along thick gloves and a towel just in case. By the time you finish your rats should be grooming each other and running about playing.

Best luck.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rat Daddy's advise above is sound--you want to make sure you've bonded with each of your rats before you try to to introductions.

When you do introduce, keep Dixie and Delilah together. I've found that bonded pairs are much happier being incorporate into a pack when they get to do it together.


----------

